# Webinar: Adhesion Testing Methods and Equipment



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.paintsquare.com/education/index.cfm?fuseaction=webinar&action=view&webinarID=5

Free Webinar from paintsquare.com.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

But, we already have learned on here that duct tape is the way to go Chris. You tape it really good, leave it on for 30 days, and then you rip it off as fast as you can.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> But, we already have learned on here that duct tape is the way to go Chris. You tape it really good, leave it on for 30 days, and then you rip it off as fast as you can.


----------

